# Anyone make ladder stand extensions?



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone make anything to add more height to a ladder stand? I'm thinking just an extra set of legs added to the bottom of the ladder. Anyone done this? Does it need more support in the center going to the tree? 

I just don't want to go all the way out to my stand to measure the tubing to make one. Lol


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sure someone could weld some tubular steel and make one for you. I dont know if a manufacturer would due to the safety factor. You could use rachet straps to secure the lower portion also.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

I do it on every ladder stand I buy. I add an addition step's worth of height using angle iron, bolts and a 3/8 threaded rod as the mud rung which is a 3 inches up from the bottom so the angle iron can stick in the ground but the mud rung keeps it from going deeper. 8 ladders all done the same way. No need to add another tree brace.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

I extended the ladder on a ladder stand this year. The easiest way to do it is to make a new bottom ladder section, but this will move the mid brace up fairly high to get a strap on it. I made a tube with adjustment holes for the mid brace to slide in and out of so I could have it at a downward angle in order to reach the strap from the ground. 

When I called the company to see about buying a ladder section they said that they would sell me one but I had to sign and fax/email a consent form that I would not use the ladder to make a stand any taller than it was intended but would only use as a replacement section. I was fine with that, but I have the means to make a section much cheaper so I went that route. I guess if you don't have the means to do it yourself the "right way" then just contact the company and purchase a replacement ladder section.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Appreciate the input guys. I can weld up an extra section, just wasnt sure how stable the ladder would be while climbing. 

I like the angle iron idea, seems simple.


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

Ive added on to my two man ...I had an extra ladder from another stand..little cutting and angle iron to reinforce it...works all good...


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have two ladder stands made from one piece of a 40' aluminum extension ladder. I cut the section in half and have 2 that are 10' to the platform. Wanted a little taller one, so scrounged a 4.5' section of fiberglas ladder from a buddy and am going to scab it on to the bottom of one of the stands. I am fortunate that the end of the short section has reinforcements that will slide right over the end of the stand ladder--cut a piece of wood to fill/reinforce the splice, bolt it together and done. If it turns out to be too tall, I'll cut it down and use that shorter piece on my other stand.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Got it finished this afternoon--splice was easy-breezy.










Here's the full length view--14' to the platform. It's a heavy thing, but I got it up by myself. Sure would be easier with two folks though.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I ended up saying heck with it and just going out and buying the steel and making an extension. Cost a little me than I wanted to spend but it's done. Should would well.


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

Looks great dustoffer👍👍


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

DaneHunter said:


> Well I ended up saying heck with it and just going out and buying the steel and making an extension. Cost a little me than I wanted to spend but it's done. Should would well.


how much did it cost you


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

JWilson90 said:


> how much did it cost you


Bout $50. Probably could have been cheaper but I didn't feel like shopping around so I just bought what Lowes had.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

DaneHunter said:


> Bout $50. Probably could have been cheaper but I didn't feel like shopping around so I just bought what Lowes had.


Dang. I was expecting 20 bucks or so


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

JWilson90 said:


> Dang. I was expecting 20 bucks or so


The side pieces are 4ft and we're $16 each. I used a 3ft piece for the rungs that was $12 and the small pieces on the end was a 2 ft section for $8.

It really adds up.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea i guess it does. They look good tho


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nice work DH


----------

